# Big 12 top 10



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ok next list this one was a little harder 
number 1 was pretty clear but 2 through 10 can easily change any time and a couple of guys that couldve made this list and it will for sure change through the season

1. Cole Aldrich
2. Xavier Henry
3. Avery Bradley
4. Willie Warren
5. James Anderson
6. Jordan Hamilton
7. Tyshawn Taylor
8. Keith Gallon
9. Sherron Collins
10. Craig Brackins

As you will probably start to see Im pretty high on this years freshmen and I will have quite a few on my lists
Brackins seems like he should be higher but I just like the other players games and/or potential more


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

No Jarvis Vanado or Renardo Sidney? Come to think of it, that team has one of the best front courts in the nation.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> No Jarvis Vanado or Renardo Sidney? Come to think of it, that team has one of the best front courts in the nation.


Mississippi State is in the SEC, not the Big 12. :beheader:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

EPIC FAIL

My bad on that one.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I definitely like Bradley more than Warren. Just do not see why Warren is even projected in the lottery.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ya originally I had Warren pretty high but looking back outside the one game that Griffin got injured Warren didnt show all that much last season
Especially for an undersized guard

I guess thats why he is lottery because people think since Oklahoma had Griffin, Warren never got the ball and opportunity
We will see how true that is
Im not really sure about Warren though it wouldnt surprise me if Gallon surpassed him as Oklahomas leader this season


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Warren even in the new top 10?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

TM said:


> Warren even in the new top 10?


Yeah but thats probably because the mocks still have them in the 1st round and its guilt tripping me into putting him on...

1. Cole Aldrich
2. Xavier Henry
3. James Anderson
4. Ekpe Udoh
5. Alec Burks 
6. Marcus Morris
7. Jordan Hamilton
8. Avery Bradley
9. Damion James
10. Willie Warren


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Where would you rank LaceDarius Dunn and Tyshawn now?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

not top 10
maybe top 15..maybe even top 20...

I still would go for Taylor over Dunn as an NBA player eventually


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I like Dunn to have a shot at the NBA level. If he comes back for his senior year, I think he could really put things together and shoot up draft boards. 

Never really got the infatuation with Xavier Henry. He's good, but one and done good? Seems like a stretch.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya, he is good enough for a t1st round pick so why not enter.. but he has really been disappearing lately
I think the NCAA tournament will be huge for him. Kansas should be able to make a run so he will plenty of opportunity to showcase his game. 
If he plays well he will probably end up somewhere 7 to 15 if not than he can slide all the way to the bottom of the 1st round
He has an NBA body, plays for a top level team so plenty chances for NBA people to see him and of course he is very young so he has time to work on some of his weaknesses


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

SheriffKilla said:


> Ok next list this one was a little harder
> number 1 was pretty clear but 2 through 10 can easily change any time and a couple of guys that couldve made this list and it will for sure change through the season
> 
> 1. Cole Aldrich
> ...



1. Cole Aldrich
2. Xavier Henry
3. Avery Bradley

Pretty good on the top 3, they were the 2nd, 3rd and 4th guys to be drafted from the Big 12 and in that order too.

4. Willie Warren - slid a little with a terrible season for the Sooners, but still ended up getting drafted 10th in the Big 12.
5. James Anderson - I was on point, 5th Big 12 player to be drafted.
6. Jordan Hamilton - still in school but a good ranking I think.
7. Tyshawn Taylor - He is disappointing, I don't think of him as highly as he failed to improve much.
8. Keith Gallon - 9th player drafted from the Big 12.
9. Sherron Collins - didn't get drafted, solid ranking.
10. Craig Brackins - Solid ranking he was drafted 6th from the Big 12.

Players I missed: Ekpe Udoh - A transfer that really came on for Baylor and lead them to the Elite 8. Ended up being the top player drafted but I don't think most people expected that before the season. I probably should have had Damion James up there instead of Tyshawn Taylor.


----------

